# Clearing codes



## maccoux (Jul 30, 2013)

How do I clear the codes on our mx120? And I want to download a PDF manual for it as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

What codes have you?? And where are they displayed??


----------



## maccoux (Jul 30, 2013)

The green light next to the pto lever. I have 16 and another one but I'm not sure the number. I just want to clear them.


----------

